# Coals burned out meat was at room temp a few hours



## danieladraper (Sep 14, 2017)

I ended up chucking it but was wondering if there is a general rules or guidelines when it comes to smoked meat at room temp thank you


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 14, 2017)

The 40F-140F four hour rule applies.  You don't want meat sitting between 40-140F for more than four hours. 

It appears you put the meat on the smoker, don't know when the coals burned out or what temp the meat was when that happened.  You did the safe thing by discarding the meat since hours were involved and unknown factors.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 15, 2017)

I think it depends on a couple of things:

1. Type of meat(ground or intact)?

2. Injected or not?

3. Outside temp? 

4. Whats a few hours(3,4,5 or more)?

5. Internal temp when discovered?

Do a search on the forum. There are allot of threads on this subject.

Chris


----------

